# I am staying all night up to be healthy?



## Georginore (Jan 29, 2011)

I am staying all night up to be healthy i mean to correct my sleeping pattern as i have been going to bed pretty late like 3.. so i decided to stay all night up and then sleep tomorrow what u guys think


----------



## BrainDeadUnit (Jan 29, 2011)

Drink some coffee or such through out the day to make sure you stay up all day. It'll be hell, but it'll work.
You might have to do it a couple times. If you've been going to bed at 3 for a while, you'll naturally be staying up until 3.

I think if you've only been staying up until 3, you'd have better luck taking some benadryl about a half hour to an hour before the time you want to be going to bed and repeat that for a couple nights to establish a new pattern.

As far as I know, the time you're sleeping isn't going to be too bad for your health. What is is sleep deprivation. So if you've got no problem sleeping in 'till 10 every day, no need to worry about it.


----------



## BrainDeadUnit (Jan 29, 2011)

Drink some coffee or such through out the day to make sure you stay up all day. It'll be hell, but it'll work.
You might have to do it a couple times. If you've been going to bed at 3 for a while, you'll naturally be staying up until 3.

I think if you've only been staying up until 3, you'd have better luck taking some benadryl about a half hour to an hour before the time you want to be going to bed and repeat that for a couple nights to establish a new pattern.

As far as I know, the time you're sleeping isn't going to be too bad for your health. What is is sleep deprivation. So if you've got no problem sleeping in 'till 10 every day, no need to worry about it.


----------



## uncivilize (Jan 29, 2011)

People who work graveyard shifts have higher cancer rates, weaker immune systems and all kinds of other problems. We still have the bodies we evolved with, we haven't adapted to artificial light, fire has had some influence, but it isn't as intense as the electrical lighting we have now. I feel best when I sleep a little after sunset, and wake a little before sunrise. It's a natural cycle.


----------

